# Which Jurisdiction of authority enforces Fire and Life Safety  Codes in California School Districts



## Rider Rick (Mar 29, 2018)

Fire rated doors and exits?


----------



## cda (Mar 30, 2018)

Maybe local fire dept

Or Building dept?


----------



## cda (Mar 30, 2018)

Maybe a state requirement ::



CSI uses the OPSC FIT to do your annual facility inspections for compliance with the Williams Act, AB 607 and SB 550.

http://www.californiaschoolinspections.com/


----------



## cda (Mar 30, 2018)

*Legislative Background*
*Senate Bill 550:* As a part of the Williams Settlement, Senate Bill (SB) 550 (Chapter 900, Statutes of 2004 - Vasconcellos), directed the OPSC to develop the Interim Evaluation Instrument (IEI) as a definition of good repair for school facilities. SB 550 also required the OPSC to provide the Governor and Legislature options for consideration in the development of a permanent State standard for the condition of California's school facilities. These options were provided in the report titled "Good Repair Report: Options for a Permanent State Standard." This law also required the Legislature to adopt a permanent standard of good repair by September 1, 2006, which was achieved with the passage of Assembly Bill 607. 

*Assembly Bill 607:* AB 607 (Chapter 704, Statutes of 2006-Goldberg) adopted the existing IEI definitions in statute, expanded the good repair standards to include the overall cleanliness of school facilities, and required the OPSC to add a ranking and scoring system to evaluate the conditions of schools on or before July 1, 2007. The result of the requirements of AB 607 is the Facility Inspection Tool (FIT), which was adopted by the State Allocation Board on June 27, 2007. On May 27, 2009, the State Allocation Board adopted a revised FIT that will more accurately align the evaluation results with realistic expectations of what constitutes good, fair or poor facility conditions.


----------



## cda (Mar 30, 2018)

https://www.tustin.k12.ca.us/upload...intenance_and_Operations/Arroyo_SARC_2017.pdf


----------



## Mark K (Mar 30, 2018)

In California public elementary and secondary schools are instruments of the state.  Local building departments have no authority with regards to these schools although they have jurisdiction for private schools. 

The Division of the State Architect is responsible for general code compliance but I believe that State Fire Marshall is responsible for fire code issues.  My guess is that the State Fire Marshall either performs these inspections or delegates them to a local building department.  Suggest contacting the State Fire Marshall.


----------



## conarb (Mar 30, 2018)

I've built schools but it was back in the 70s, the city never showed up, everything was approved and inspected by the DSA. but the school districts did have a lot of input into the plans and specs, specifically minority hiring requirements and conditions, of course things could have changed.


----------



## Yikes (Apr 2, 2018)

1.  DSA checks for building code.
2.  The Sate Fire Marshal checks for fire code.
3.  The Local Fire Authority checks for hydrants and access portions of the fire code.  They are required to complete DSA Form 810 which gets pasted onto the plans.


----------



## conarb (Apr 2, 2018)

Yikes said:


> 1.  DSA checks for building code.
> 2.  The Sate Fire Marshal checks for fire code.
> 3.  The Local Fire Authority checks for hydrants and access portions of the fire code.  They are required to complete DSA Form 810 which gets pasted onto the plans.



Yeah, now that I think about it one Oakland school addition had a new kitchen, the sprinkler contractors have an FPE on staff who designed the sprinkler system, the kitchen was long and narrow with a halon protected hood over the range, the sprinkler contractor designed the system so the black steel pipe detoured over against the far wall to keep a range fire from melting the steel pipe dumping water on a grease fire, after passing the range hood the steel pipe came back to the center of the room, even though everything was approved on the plans there was a fight on the job between what I thought was the Oakland fire marshal and the FPE as to the clearance from the range hood, it may have been the State Fire Marshal but I thought it was the city fire marshal, this was 47 years ago though.


----------

